# My turn for How's my form?



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

I was away from my bow for a couple of years and as I have been getting back into shooting I have been running into some issues and would appreciate some input. I figure my return to archery is a good opportunity to fix any issues of my form.

Before my archery hiatus I was used to getting about 1-1.5" groups at 50 yards, and having to avoid shooting groups any closer. Now I am finding myself frustratingly inconsistent. I recently got some new arrows after discovering I had been underspined. The shop helped with extensive tuning and with my arrows flying straight I went to the range to re-sight in my single pin. Long story short, I went away without having accomplishing anything.

I do most of my shooting in the garage (which is in chaos at the moment - sorry for the clutter in the photo). I can get 8 yards in there.

Your input and expertise is appreciated!










Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> I was away from my bow for a couple of years and as I have been getting back into shooting I have been running into some issues and would appreciate some input. I figure my return to archery is a good opportunity to fix any issues of my form.
> 
> Before my archery hiatus I was used to getting about 1-1.5" groups at 50 yards, and having to avoid shooting groups any closer. Now I am finding myself frustratingly inconsistent. I recently got some new arrows after discovering I had been underspined. The shop helped with extensive tuning and with my arrows flying straight I went to the range to re-sight in my single pin. Long story short, I went away without having accomplishing anything.
> 
> ...


Blank wall behind you would have made this MUCH easier.
DEAD level arrow also would have made this 10X easier.










Yellow outline is your current form.
RED outline are the changes I would make to you.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

Like I said, sorry about the cluttered background. Here's another try, and this time a better background and not my 6 year old behind the camera.

I hope this is better.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Blank wall behind you would have made this MUCH easier.
> DEAD level arrow also would have made this 10X easier.
> 
> View attachment 7433414
> ...


Would you please explain the red vs yellow? Please forgive my ignorance - I've never had any instruction/training beyond what I could glean from youtube and this forum - so I'm having a bit of trouble identifying the issues you pointed out and how to fix them. Thank you for your time and effort on my behalf!

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> Would you please explain the red vs yellow? Please forgive my ignorance - I've never had any instruction/training beyond what I could glean from youtube and this forum - so I'm having a bit of trouble identifying the issues you pointed out and how to fix them. Thank you for your time and effort on my behalf!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


yellow triangle is your current draw length.
String touches nose and is behind corner of mouth.

RED triangle shows you a SHORTER draw length,
and string crosses corner of mouth, and does NOT touch nose.

So, the idea is to change form, full draw posture,
experiment with grip thickness (spacers will reduce brace and reduce draw length)
to get your group size cut in half, or even smaller.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> yellow triangle is your current draw length.
> String touches nose and is behind corner of mouth.
> 
> RED triangle shows you a SHORTER draw length,
> ...


Thank you! I hadn't heard of using spacers before. I was afraid my draw length might not be right - but have avoided the topic because I love this bow but its lowest draw is 27", which is where it's at right now. I will see what can be done and check back in. About how long does it look? Again, thanks!

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> Would you please explain the red vs yellow? Please forgive my ignorance - I've never had any instruction/training beyond what I could glean from youtube and this forum - so I'm having a bit of trouble identifying the issues you pointed out and how to fix them. Thank you for your time and effort on my behalf!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


If you have a target, set up your target in the garage.
Pin a sheet of cardboard to the front of the target.

We are going to do a shooting test, with your current form and current draw length.
Going to need to stuff a cardboard box, full of plastic bags, old clothes, and strap the cardboard box super tight,
with ratchet straps...behind your bag target in front.





Put this cardboard box full of old clothes behind your primary target in front, so you don't have any arrows pass through completely for your target in front.

Duct tape shooting line only 2 yards (just 6 feet) from your target in front.
Only 1 arrow in your quiver. Need target off the ground, set target on a saw horse, a table, to get middle of target at YOUR shoulder height, so you can take only a LEVEL shot, with your one arrow.



Draw a sharpie pen cross hair.
USE your 20 yd sight pin. YES, your 20 yd sight mark, to shoot a bullseye/cross hair only 2 yards away.
Yes, your ONE arrow will hit low.

So, set your bow down, after you fire your ONE arrow.
Pull out the arrow.
Return to the 2 yard duct tape shooting line.
REST TWICE as long as you THINK you need, cuz you are gonna fire 29 more arrows. Total of 30 shots with ONE arrow.
GOAL is to put all 30 shots in the sAME hole.

Let's see how you do.

When you have completed 30 shots with ONE arrow,
firing at the sharpie pen cross hair,
we will analyze your miss pattern.

SAME shot, SAME look, SAME feel.
If the pull to full draw does not FEEL right, let down.
IF the seconds at full draw takes too long, let down.
Want 30 perfect shots.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> Thank you! I hadn't heard of using spacers before. I was afraid my draw length might not be right - but have avoided the topic because I love this bow but its lowest draw is 27", which is where it's at right now. I will see what can be done and check back in. Again, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


do my 30 shots with one arrow shooting test,
and let's see how you do.

Want to see if you can execute 30 shots, 30 perfect shots,
with only 1 arrow in your quiver. PURPOSE of 1 arrow in your quiver, is to slow you down on purpose.

If you rush, newbie students get this result.



If the draw is too long, results are not good.
If lack of mental focus, results are not good.
If poundage is too much, the results are not good.

So, take your time between shots,
and listen to the little voice in your head. IF the setup to full draw is not perfect,
let down and try again.

The hole pattern thru the cardboard will tell me HEAPS of info.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

When you complete the 30 shots,
hold a short level under the hole pattern,
when you take the photo.

I rotation correct every photo accurate to 1/10th of a degree,
since most folks seem to have great difficulty taking a level photo.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

I will do this shot test tomorrow

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

Here are my results of the shooting test. I will say too, there were two shots I rushed on the release (I tried not to!). On one my pin was a little low, on the other the pin was a little high. Those shots made my nice arrow sized hole into a bit more of an oval.

So....









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> Here are my results of the shooting test. I will say too, there were two shots I rushed on the release (I tried not to!). On one my pin was a little low, on the other the pin was a little high. Those shots made my nice arrow sized hole into a bit more of an oval.
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


Very nice. So, anytime you FEEL rushed, let down, do not take the shot.
Pin doesn't feel right, pin does not look right, let down, cancel the shot, do not take the shot.
Take twice as long as you think you need, to reset, and then, try again.

So, try the test at 3 yards, and see how the pattern changes, if any.
Build the mental discipline to let down, when you THINK maybe you need to.
The cardboard shooting test, 30 shots, with just one arrow will show any mental discipline flaws,
will also show any bow tuning requirements that need fixing,
the cardboard shooting test, 30 shots with one arrow, will also show any form flaws, shot execution problems.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Very nice. So, anytime you FEEL rushed, let down, do not take the shot.
> Pin doesn't feel right, pin does not look right, let down, cancel the shot, do not take the shot.
> Take twice as long as you think you need, to reset, and then, try again.
> 
> ...


Same piece of cardboard or a new one?

Either way I think I will abuse a different target....

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> Same piece of cardboard or a new one?
> 
> Either way I think I will abuse a different target....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


YOu can draw a new cross hair, in a different spot on the same piece of cardboard.
Take your time for each shot. We will find your limits.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

So the question about my drawlength being right or not is killing me - do my 2 yard results mean my drawlength is ok? Or is that still being tested at 3 yards? 

I will do the 3 yard test as soon as I am able.

I am noticing that I am standing more perpendicular to the target than I have been doing recently, and it feels comfortable, more solid, and more consistent. Unless it's an issue I am going to make it a habit.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> So the question about my drawlength being right or not is killing me - do my 2 yard results mean my drawlength is ok? Or is that still being tested at 3 yards?
> 
> I will do the 3 yard test as soon as I am able.
> 
> ...


For a draw length test, try same test at 10 yards,
but with ONE fletched
and
with ONE bareshaft.



Fire the fletched arrow first. PULL it out.
Use your 20 yd sight pin, at the cross hair. I cannot see a sharpie pen cross hair at 10 yards,
so I added a HEAVY circle, with a sharpie pen, using a roll of duct tape.

So, after you pull out the fletched arrow, label the hole as "FLETCHED".
Now fire a bareshaft.

If the two holes are within 1/16th inch, the draw is fine.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> For a draw length test, try same test at 10 yards,
> but with ONE fletched
> and
> with ONE bareshaft.
> ...


For draw length. Left is fletched, right is bare shaft.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plutoviola said:


> For draw length. Left is fletched, right is bare shaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the test again, point camera square at the cardboard,
without the tape measure blocking the view of the two holes.

Photo like this.



But this time, try 20 yards. Fire the fletched arrow first. Pull it out.
Fire the bareshaft SECOND, but leave the bareshaft inside the cardboard.
This way, no need to block the view of the holes with a tape measure.


----------

